# Big traps



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi I want traps like Goldberg. What are the best exercisers to achieve nice big traps? Thanks.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

shrugs and reverse flys


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ive had good trap development from heavy deadlifts alone, also throw in some heavy shrugs if you want, personally i dont. but different things for different people


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Deadlifts, upward rows, shrugs


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got huge traps and I got them by holding things for a very long time  ). I would recommend pushing a very heavy wheel barrow for a length of time. all the quick rep stuff pales in comparison.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Deads, Farmers walks and shrugs. Unfortunately shrugs aren't too good for overall shoulder health.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

i find v heavy bb shrugs add most mass.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

> Deadlifts, upward rows, shrugs


 this m8t, i do them on shoulder day,to start mine off i smashed front and rear shrugs then added dumbell side shrugs do this once a week for 6 weeks. IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best way to get Goldbergs traps would be to steal his genetics :lol:

Deadlifts, shrugs, and an explosive movement like snatches, cleans, powercleans or highpulls. Cleans and highpulls are great for the lower and mid traps and can really thicken up the area around and between the shoulder blades. Facedown incline shrugs are also great for that area.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> Hi I want traps like Goldberg. What are the best exercisers to achieve nice big traps? Thanks.


As mentioned before, any type of shrug will do, plus deads...

Just remember that big traps will make you look like a div if everything else is not in proportion. I have a mate that keeps going on about big traps, i keep telling him he needs some shoulders, chest, bi´s, tri´s, abs, back, quads, glutes, hams, calves......... You get the idea.!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

farmers walk - frame carry - deadlifts .


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Deadlifts will hit them, I used to do shrugs and my traps have grown more since I binned the shrugs and concentrated on heavy deads.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Why is it not good to roll your shoulders when doing shrugs?

Somebody told me not too but couldn't answer why... Just that's what he was told... ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12sec1/4 said:


> Why is it not good to roll your shoulders when doing shrugs?
> 
> Somebody told me not too but couldn't answer why... Just that's what he was told... ?


puts excessive strain on the rotator cuff .


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Best way to get Goldbergs traps would be to steal his genetics :lol:
> 
> Deadlifts, shrugs, and an explosive movement like snatches, cleans, powercleans or highpulls. Cleans and highpulls are great for the lower and mid traps and can really thicken up the area around and between the shoulder blades. Facedown incline shrugs are also great for that area.


very true, genetics will play a big part. when i started training my traps responded massively taking most of the load from compound exercises and they grew very well while my training partner at the time did the same exercises but didnt have the same response. i dont directly train traps now but theyre still big but calves are the oppsite for me yet i know some people who dont train calves and their calves are huge. you may or may not get goldbergs trap size but try to isolate them as much as possible with heavy shrugs (making sure constant tension is placed on them)

i used to love upright rows and the contraction of the traps at the top of the movement.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

genetics also plays a part ... you've either got the frame to have decent traps ... or you havent....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I say hell no to genetics. I develop my own genetics!

I reccomend 4g of test, and some site injections.

And some heavy ass lifting


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Deads & rack pulls


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lets say, hypothetically speaking that you have the exact same genetics as goldberg, take the same steroids, and do the same training, you will never have traps like that unless you eat pounds and pounds of meat a day.

EAT BOY!

EAT!


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

steroids, deadlifts and shrugs


----------

